# Pygmy in Labor for 4 days



## dcountry06 (Nov 30, 2013)

Help! My pygmy has been in labor for 4 days now. I have physically seen the baby's head part of the way out and than she has sucked it back in. She has the head almost all the way out and she just pulled it back. Do I need to go in and help her have the baby(ies) I have a picture of the baby's head part way out on my phone but am not sure how to post it on here for all to see. I am in DESPERATE need of immediate hep!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

YES this doe needs your assistance! Now. Save the pics till she's done.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I am no expert. But I would wash up and go in to help. Especially if you have seen the baby's head coming out. This is an emergency 4 days is to long. Someone with more experience and knowledge will chime in soon. But for now you need to go in. Good luck!


----------



## dcountry06 (Nov 30, 2013)

I tried to go in last night and yes my hands are small but they got hung up and wouldn't go further than my wrist. I couldn't get past my thumb joint. Any pointers on that?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It sounds like you have head & no feet presented?
If so push head back in, feel around for a leg; get leg up & out. One leg will work.
When she pushes you pull with contraction in downward motion.


What you are going to do is cup your hand. Working gently around her cervix in half moon motion. slowly inserting.
Go around the head & find a leg.


----------



## dcountry06 (Nov 30, 2013)

No feet that I could see. When I went in last night to try and help her I couldn't even find the baby at all! That could be because my hand wouldn't go in farther than my thumb joint and I don't have big hands. This is her second time having Kids so I know it is possible for her. THe first time was unassisted and unwatched. Went out one morning and there was baby. It died 2 days later though


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you tried getting a front leg forward?
At this point kid may be expired but you HAVE to get him out or you will lose the doe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It wont be easy. Your doe has lost most of her amniotic fluid.
She is worn out by now & has probably stopped labor.
If you have Nutra or calcium drench give a little slowly at the back of her mouth.
As you work internally she should push.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Where are you located? Maybe someone on here can help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will have to get a vet out there to save your Doe or a knowledgeable goat breeder. She needs help right away or you will lose her. 
I am sorry you are having problems.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Vet...NOW


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

4 days!? :shock:  I sure hope she makes it! ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Poor baby. I would rush her to the vet ASAP. It is probably too late for the kids, but I hope you can save her. ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We would really appreciate an update, good news or not. We can all learn something. Hugs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Concerned, please let us know how she is. (Hugs)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If you haven't taken her to the vet, do it now. We had a Pygmy doe suddenly go into labor one night, she was not due anytime soon. By morning, the head was only presented, and she was so swollen back there we could not get it out. Rushed her to the vet, they couldn't get the kid out. The options were - put her down, or do a C-Section and risk her dieing during or after. We of course chose the C-Section. The vet had to (very very very graphic, skip forward if you want *cut the baby apart to get is out* (safe to keep reading) to get the kid out. She had ruptured her uterus trying to get the kid out, had a giant infection, and lost a lot of blood. She had to live in the house for 40 days, on antibiotics, IV fluids, etc. She made it, but it was rough. The vets were sure she would die. My moms co-worker had the same thing happen, they caught it sooner. Their doe died. Not trying to scare your or anything, but when a doe isn;t able to deliver within a normal time (1.5 hours max IMO) you need to go in, or take her to the vet. Things go badly quick. Hope your doe is ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

And again: :GAAH: The suspense! d:


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anything?


----------

